# Ronson filler valves



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Who sells Ronson style gas filler valves in 4.5mm x 0.5 thread? My old "stash" is almost gone.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob, 
I was about to ask the same question. For new projects I switch to 5x0.5mm thread. The cheap torches from Harbor Freight ($1.99 on sale right now) and Accucraft use this thread. But if one of my "old" ones fails, I am in the same boat as you. I heard, Ronson does not sell to private customers (I guess some lawyers advised against it). May be someone with a business (e.g a pirate hint hint) can order a bunch. 
Regards


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Bob, 
I'll look into this one and see what I can do.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Email Roundhouse. Theyt take CC over email and are a few bucks each.... 

Bruce Engineering also carries them.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure what size the small disposable lighters have in them but may be a good source.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am making 2 fuel tanks for a buddy. I should probably switch to the M5.0 since they are most common now. It would be easier to find a replacement part in the future. I'll keep my old M4.5 as spares for my equipment.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have previously mentioned Sulphur Springs. Is there anyone else supplying small Live steam parts like this. The last I heard from Sulphur Springs was about 6 months ago they had an ad in SITG stating a going out of business sale, email twice but got no response. I was ready to stock up on some items to help them out. 

I could not find the Harbor Freight micro torch sale price on the web, anyone have a link? HF likes to play games with prices, one catalog number will be full price and the other for the same item will be half off, when placing an order it will not default to the lowest price. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I got these valves from Sulphur Springs many years ago. M4.5 thread was how they came in those days, now M5.0 is pretty much the norm.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 

The difference with the m4.5 true Ronson and the 5mm ones are that the m4.5 always work well. I almost have never replaced one. The M5mm ones are pretty crappy....Accucraft makes their opwn andf I have only 1 engine that the valve works flawless. All the other spray gas all over as they fill. But at the 6.00 coast to replace them you dont always get one that works any differently. 

Roundhouse trains or email at [email protected] suppkies the good ones. Any new tank I make has these and I only with that the Accucraft would start to use them. 

Also if you are in a pinch and need them quick, I have about 6 or so on hand... Just email me offline.


----------



## Rik (Dec 27, 2007)

Chuffed 2 Bits has Ronson valves with whatever threads you might require: www.chuffed2bits.com

Best regards,

~ Rik


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Who sells Ronson style gas filler valves in 4.5mm x 0.5 thread? 
Bob, 
Acccuraft's eStore sells Ronson valves for their locos as spares. [Tough to find as they don't have a search!] I assume they are metric thread.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the sources guys. I should have followed up on this after I got some from Roundhouse.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Are the Roundhouse 5.0 or 4.5?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I had to fix the Ronson valve on my Aster Climax...I couldnt fill the tank with gas...or it wouldnt stay in, more correctly. I called an Aster dealer and he wasnt able to get what I needed...I only had a part number and a discription not the proper name (Ronson) so I took it apart, found the dried out o-ring and replaced it from McMaster Carr. With a bit of gas pipe dope, it works quite well now. the price of 100 baby o-rings and a dab of dope were probably less than I would have spent had he a replacement valve for me. 

But I would have preferred the correct valve. anyone know what size they are or where they could be had?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bille1906 on 16 May 2012 07:34 AM 
Are the Roundhouse 5.0 or 4.5? 
Bill: Roundhouse is M4.5 x 0.5


----------

